# Inhalt zentrieren klappt nicht



## baeckerjunge (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wusste nicht genau wo es hin passte und habe mal hier gepostet.

Bei meiner neuen Internetseite möchte ich den Inhalt vertikal als auch horizontal zentrieren, so dass der inhalt immer in der Mitte ist, egal bei welcher Auflösung.

http://www.baeckerjunge-online.de/index.php 

Hier mal der link...

Weiss da jemand weiter ?

baeckerjunge


----------



## rootssw (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Also, ich würde es so machen, dass du auf die Seite eine Tabelle packst, die per CSS die Größe von 100% (width & height) hat.
Dann setzt du den Inhalt einfach in eine Spalte mit align="center" und valign="middle".

Hier mal ein Beispiel:

```
<html>
<body>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="middle">
Hier kommt dann der Inhalt rein...
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## baeckerjunge (5. Februar 2004)

Hey danke, es hat geholfen


----------



## SoaD|GRR (6. Februar 2004)

.. und ignorieren dabei einfach mal, das Tabellen keinen Höhenwerte haben können? Eine pfiffige Idee!


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Ich wiess nicht wie ich das auffassen soll, aber du kannst auch Höhenwerte in Tabellen angeben, nur so "by the way"...


----------



## SoaD|GRR (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Ich wiess nicht wie ich das auffassen soll, aber du kannst auch Höhenwerte in Tabellen angeben, nur so "by the way"... *


Ne, sorry. Einer Tabelle durfte nie eine Höhe zugewiesen werden. Das wird sogar in SelfHTML erwähnt: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#breiten_hoehen


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

1. Kannst du es ja trotzdem machen, auch wenn es nicht zum Standard gehört und 2. kannst du auch die Höhe bestimmen in dem du diese im td-Tag definierst...


----------



## SoaD|GRR (6. Februar 2004)

Was beides ebenfalls nicht Standard ist. Und wer nicht nach dem Stadard arbeitet muss sich garnicht erst wundern, wenn seine Seiten nur im IE so aussehen, wie man will.

Zumal man den gleichen Effekt mit Standard-Konformen Mitteln viel leichter und sauberer hinbekommt.

Ach ja, auch td-Tags dürfen laut XHTML keine Höhe haben.

Ist schon Schade, dass man das einem scheinbaren Linux-User erklären muss.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Wir können hier auch über Sinn und Unsinn von solchen Sachen diskutieren, oder wir können anderen Usern helfen, was schlägst du vor?


----------



## SoaD|GRR (6. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube, wenn ich auf die Standards hinweise helfe ich mehr, als wenn ich Browserproperitären Code verteile - was meinst du 

Keine Sorge, ich will dir nicht in den Karren rauschen, aber valides Coding sollte man schon unterstützen.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu...Aber jetzt mal eine Frage:

Wenn du eine Seite hast, komplett mit Tabellen und du hast da z.B. ein geslictes Photoshop Bild als Hintergrund. Wie machst du das wenn du keien Höhen in den Tabellen angibst


----------



## SoaD|GRR (6. Februar 2004)

Abgesehen davon, dass diese Slice-Geschichten eh der letzte Dreck sind (weil sie eben diesen Browserproperitären Code unterstützen) lässt sich das alles auch problemlos mit DIV's in Kombination mit dem float-Attribut realisieren.

Da aber das auch der IE nicht korrekt beherrscht, kann man immernoch tricksen. Ist zwar Quick'n'Dirty, aber valid. Dazu weist du einzelnen Zellen eine Zeilenhöhe von 0 Pixeln zu, und setzt in sie rein DIV's, denen du bekanntlcih Höhenwerte zuweisen kannst. Ist stilistisch nicht ganz schön, aber valid - und der IE zwingt einen färmlich dazu.


----------



## rootssw (8. Februar 2004)

Ohje!

Ist da etwa jemand auf der Jagd nach Posts?!  
Prinzipiell würde ich SoaD|GRR schon zustimmen, aber mir persönlich hat es immer gereicht, wenn ich den Code im IE, Netscape und Opera zum laufen gekriegt hab'.
Und das war bisher immer der Fall (was vielleicht auch daran liegen mag, dass ich die Höhe - wenn überhaupt - mit DIVs und CSS geregelt hab' - und jetzt bitte nix wegen Netscape 4.x usw. posten (darauf werd' ich sowieso nicht antworten[sollte ja schliesslich klar sein])).


----------

